# All The Bikes I've Ever Owned



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

I thought I'd put together a bunch of pictures of all the bikes I've ever owned.

Unfortunately I have had to pinch most of the pictures from the Interweb, because, I don't have any....never was much into cameras etc.

Apart from the BMW, that is my actual bike and that is actually me.

I never drove a car on a daily basis until my mid-forties and until then, rode a bike 365 days a year.

The bikes in the pictures are:

Honda CB250 K4

BSA B25SS Gold Star

BSA A50 Royal Star

Honda C90

CZ 175

Kawasaki Z250 twin

Suzuki GS450e

Suzuki Bandit 600

Kawasaki GPz900R A1

Yamaha YB100

Suzuki GP100

Yamaha 550 Seca

BMW R65 Monolever

The bike with the biggest grin factor? For me it was the Bandit.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

OK first pic, top right. What's that it's fabulous I want one

Andy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

foztex said:


> OK first pic, top right. What's that it's fabulous I want one
> 
> Andy


BSA B25SS Gold Star :wink2:


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Here you go Foztex, enjoy.

BSA

Also, if anyone out there fancies getting one of these, then keep the non-return valve in the sump clean (there is a little access plate on the bottom of the crankcase). I learnt the hard way.


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Love those BSA's. A couple of my mates back in the 70's had old Bantams.

I started at 16 with a Fizzy (FS1E DX - DX because I was poser and had to have the one with the front disk brake :lol: ).

Then onto a Yamaha RD200 and after passing my test a Suzuki GS400.

That was as far as I got before moving onto four wheels.

Bought myself a 125CC Yamaha a couple of years back - trying to recapture my youth or something (midlife crisis?), only to find I had lost my bottle. :cry2:


----------



## biggles (Aug 6, 2008)

I've had a 600 Bandit myself great bike lots of fun (melted the rear shock 2 up in Austria in 99)

Swapped it for an RF900

Which i swapped for an Aprillia RST1000

which i swapped for a ZX9R

Bikeless at the moment after selling my little CB125 :down:

MRS BIGGLES with the aprillia in Brisighella Italy 2003










Me with ZX9r on southern tip of Peloponese 2005


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Not had all that many bikes & certainly not got digital pics of them all but I've had:-

Yamaha Fazer 600

Yamaha R6

Honda CBR600RR










Suzuki GSXR 740 K4










and now have a Suzuki GSXR 740 K7










I've tended in the main to do pretty big miles in fairly short order as I used to commute into Central London (100 miles per day) and am currently riding to Heathrow (80 miles per day).


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

biggles said:


>


Nice indicators!


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

never had a bike on the road but back in '74 i had a KTM comet cross moped :blush: and also a re-bored and oversized pistoned lambretta TV200.

i took the KTM on to some rogh ground on a few occasions and had some fun but left it at my parents house when i got wed, some years later i was searching for something in the shed and found a gear with SACHS on it, yes that was all that was left of the KTM, my brother stripped it but to this day i don't know what happened to it 

wish i still had the lambretta but don't have a clue what happened to that either









john 

ps- crikey, i found a pic on t'interweb of a comet cross 

>>>comet cross<<<

.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ahh coo old mopeds... Where I lived in Holland we all had fast 50s for 2 years between 16 and 18, real fun 

Loving that KTM Comet Cross... reminds me that once when my bike got totalled a mate borrowed a bike for me, it was a Kreidler... eeek. It was old and cak, lol. like the one below but knackered....










Back then a mate had a geared Tomas with a puch engine and another guy (he was rich) had a newish Zundapp KS50...

Tomos... my mate gave his one to me and I left it at a mates back in 1986... sigh... it would do abouy 70mph!










Zundapp.... fast and cool....


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

jon

i used to live in a large detatched house with lawns all around it and steps on both sides, i used to go up and down the steps on the ktm and never came off, though once i scraped the wall and removed some skin from the edge of my hand :huh:

it had pedals for starting that doubled as footrests, you could pull one outwards (was on a spring loaded keyway) and twist it round through half a turn and they would be both at the same level 

if you set them as pedals you could put the thing in gear (with the engine not running), and pedal it like a pushbike  , it was very hard to pedal though cos of the weight...

john 

btw, it needed a new piston eventually so i bought one, very easy to fit (even at 15/16 yo) but when it was fitted, i started it up, engaged first, let the clutch out and.........went back'ards  :huh: , i never did find out what i did wrong (possibly timed it atdc rather than btdc!) but i found out that if i rode the clutch and physically pushed forwards then it would ride forwards but you had to remember that once you stopped, it would go in reverse again (nearly sending you over the handlebars :lol: )


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Jon, ace book










I can't remember all my bikes (Leffe/Duvel last night) but here's a few, I know there were more Honda's but I've forgotten them 

Yamaha FS1E (Just like the pic)

Kawasaki KH250

Kawasaki GT550

Kawasaki KH500









Kawasaki GT550

Kawasaki GT750

Kawasaki GTR1000

Yamaha XJR1200

Honda NX650

Yamaha XJR1300

Suzuki GSXF750 (Teapot)

KZ750 Spectre Import :thumbup:

Honda CBR1000

Honda VFR750

Yamaha TDM 850 and 900

Vespa PX125, PX200, GL and Sprint


----------



## Pokie (Dec 1, 2007)

from 1981

Kawasaki KC100

MZ 125

Honda CB250N Superdream

Honda CX500

Yamaha XS850

Yamaha XS1100 X's 2

Honda CBX1000Z

Yamaha XJ600S

Yamaha FJ1200A

Yamaha GTS1000

Kawasaki ZZR1100

Yamaha V- Max

BMW R1200C

BMW R1200CL

Honda CB1300S

Moto Guzzi Griso V1100


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

You haven't got a Triumph on your list Pokie.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok I`ll try & remember them...



Puch Maxi

*BSA M21 ex-AA outfit* (a bit of a jump from the Puch  )

*Greeves Challenger 250cc MX* I can`t remember why I bought this it obviously wasn`t road legal so I only rode it round the back garden of the the house we were squatting in was loud as thunder so you can imagine how the neighbours felt*  *

Norman B4 Sports (Villiers 2T 250 twin)I actually bought a second one for spares which some bright spark had drilled hundreads of holes in the frame to lighten then painted bright yellow, I never managed to get either to run.

*Francis Barnet (or was it a James?) *I think it was a 125 but can`t be sure( I was a hippy & out of my head most of the time

*Honda Dax ST50* yes I have actually owned a `MonkeyBike` although technically it wasn`t really one. whatever it was well cool & supprisingly good off road & in the snow 



KMZ MT-9 * Dneiper* (left hand) outfit) my first brand new bike, reverse gear was very cool.



CZ 175 unexciting but reliable.

*Honda CD175*, a totally cool machine which although a few years old when I bought was like new.

*Honda C70* they may be reliable as f*ck but IMO they`re lethal, the only bike to throw me off for no aparrent reason.

*IMZ M66* *Ural*, I had two one pulling a Busmar double adult sidecar the other a solo, until the first blow a cylinder clean off (a story that made it to the pages of some motorcycle mags). The other was totally reliable & I later fitted a proper IMZ left hand side car on it.

*BSA B40 *350 single, lovely.

*KMZ Dneiper MT-9 solo* (I was a sucker for these things  )



Kawasaki A1 Samurai 250 twin WOW!!

*Yamaha DT175* great fun, got nicked by a twat who ran it straight into a wall :taz:

*Suzuki GT500*, described (apptly I think by a mate) as a very `European` Japanese motorcycle.



Yamaha 250 twin(1960s? air cooled) I can`t remember which model & although it ran I never did get it on the road.

*MZ TS250*, a superb machine.

*Kawasaki Z200 *like the CZ unexciting but reliable.

*CZ175 Trail* as above.

*BMW R80* enough said :wink2:

*BSA M21* solo, girder forks, ridged frame made in 1946 one of the first to be made after the war it had been unused for over twenty years when I bought it, I really regreted selling it but had nowhere to keep it 

*Kawasaki KH250 *sex on wheels, absolutely gorgeous & supprisingly comfy on long trips



Yamaha DT175 I liked the first one so much I got another.

*MZ TS125* boring but relable.

*Suzuki GN250* as above but more reliable.



Suzuki RV 125 my present bike & only the second I`ve bought new, I now only ride it when the weather`s good (I`ve done enough rain, snow freezzing my nuts off in my time thank you very much)

I`ve this sneeky feeling I might have missed some but I`ll let you know if/when I do remember them :wink2:

Edit> I nearly bought a V*eloctte MAC* in the 70s but the seller changed his mind


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I knew I`d forget something, I had a third KMZ MT-9 (again a solo), I told you I was a sucker for them


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Only had a couple of bikes, here the ones that I can remember 

Yamaha FS1E

Puch Maxi

Yamaha FS1


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> *Honda Dax ST50* yes I have actually owned a `MonkeyBike` although technically it wasn`t really one. whatever it was well cool & supprisingly good off road & in the snow


I knew it :thumbup:



mach 0.0013137 said:


> *Kawasaki KH250 *sex on wheels, absolutely gorgeous & supprisingly comfy on long trips


Great bikes Mac, very cool, going from a moped to that, at 17, was a fun day! Mine had a custom "flame" paint job. h34r:


----------



## Pokie (Dec 1, 2007)

JoT said:


> You haven't got a Triumph on your list Pokie.


When I started riding in the early 80's, Meridan Triumph were still there, but by a thread and I was 18, and more interested in the modern up to date stuff.

Of course we now have the Hinckley Triumphs but I have never felt any particular draw to them.

I tried the new 675 Street Triple a short while ago, which was fantastic, but there's still something that doesn't sit quite right about them with me.

Can't put my finger on it though.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Pokie said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > You haven't got a Triumph on your list Pokie.
> ...


Yes didnt they copy Honda's chasis design or something like?


----------



## Pokie (Dec 1, 2007)

JoT said:


> Yes didnt they copy Honda's chasis design or something like?


I don't know about that.

Anyway, I have no problem with copying proven technology.

That's how the Japanese started.

I heard that when Soichira Honda started out, he used to go visiting other bike makers with an empty suitcase into which he'd put parts that he'd nick to copy.

Look where Honda are now


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Ok I`ll try & remember them...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mach 0.0013137 said:


> I knew I`d forget something, I had a third *KMZ MT-9 *(again a solo), I told you I was a sucker for them


Just remembered I`ve also owned a *AJS 350 Model 16* & a* Honda TL-125*.

I can`t remember all the types of bikes I`ve borrowed but they include..

*BSA A10 Golden Flash outfit*.

*BSA Bantam* that had been chopped with a coffin tank :blink:

*Triumph 500* (not sure which model)

*Triumph 350 twin*.

*Triumph 750 Bonnie* a gawd awful machine.

*Triumph Trident* even worse then the Bonnie.

*Laverda Jota* that clutch, my finger joints :cry2:

*Suzuki GT750 *big, fat heavy, but cool.

*Suzuki GT380* nice.

*Suzuki RV125* the original short one with ballon tyres, very odd

*Can-Am Bombadier* another heavy clutch.

*MZ ES150* with Earles forks, different.

*Panther 120* thump....thump...thump B)



Kawasaki Z650 surprisingly docile in traffic & very fast out of town.

*Kawasaki GT550* worthy but boring.

*Kawasaki GT750* as above but bigger.

*Honda 400F *way cool.

*Yamaha RD125* nice.



Kawasaki 750 *Custom* can`t remember the model probably because it was so unmemorable :yawn: :lol:

*Honda VT-250* interesting but why bother?

*BMW R100* not as smooth as the R80.

*MZ ES150* with Earles forks.

*Vespa *I`ve only just remembered that I rode one, can`t remember any details but it was interesting.


----------



## winnei (Oct 6, 2008)

Starting in 1978:

Honda SS50 5-Speed

Yamaha XS250 (Without doubt the worst one of all)

2 x Honda CB250RS

Suzuki GT250X7

Kawasaki GPz550H1

Honda CB400T Dream

2 x Honda CX500s

Another GPz550H1

Suzuki RF600RT (Took it to the TT in 1996)

2 x FS1Es Restored and sold (wish i'd kept one)

Suzuki AP50

Suzuki GT380A

Yamaha TY250 Trials (Twinshock 1974)

Kawasaki GPz550A2

Kawasaki GPz550A4

Kawasaki GPZ900RA6 Black/Gold bought in 2000 with 10k on the clock,kept it 7 years.Great Bike

Think that's it,if I can find some pics I'll post 'em

Regards,

Neil.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Suzuki ER50

Honda MT50

Yamaha RD350YPVS

Honda CB400N wetdream

Honda MT50 (70cc)

Honda MB50 (65cc)

Honda MT50

Suzuki ER50 (80cc)

Honda XL100

Vespa PX90

Kawasaki KMX125

Yamaha RD350R

Kawasaki ZX6R

Yamaha R1

Honda MT50 with H100 100cc engine and supermoto setup!

KTM 250EXC

KTM 620SC Supermoto

KDX250SR (Japanese import)

DRZ400E

Honda XL500R

Ive probably missed a few... hmm...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Just seen 'borrowed' appears on here... er... blimey... that would take a while... :/


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> Suzuki ER50
> 
> Honda MT50
> 
> ...


I fogot about the CB400N, hired one for my honeymoon, a horrible pile of shit, put me off `big bikes` for years (until I rode the Z650). It was the first bike I rode over the ton on but boy was it nasty. It wasn`t even reliable, the gear lever jammed so the hire company replaced it with a Honda CD185 `Benly ` (not as cool as the CD175 but still not bad) it was far nicer even two up on long journeys then the `Wet Nightmare`


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Hmm the 'dream... not my idea of fun either... lol. I bought it cos I was offered it for 125quid from a vampish girl I knew at college. I got an MOT on it and sold it to a mate for 150 (my outlay) with a view to doing him a good turn. He had it stolen 2 weeks later and his insurance gave him 450quid. I never saw any of that... 

It was the only bike I ever had with a rust hole in the frame! lucky I can weld, LOL.

I would never buy another... lol.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

1st was a Raleigh Strika:










2nd was the all time classic Raleigh Grifter - yeah baby!


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Since 1969 I've had loads....

Worst was a 1965 Lambretta TV200 - fecking thing never ever ran properly and broke down with horrendous regularity. In fact it broke down every time it rained, and that's quite often around here.

Best bike (and I've still got it!) is a 1996 Honda Blackbird 1137cc. I'm too fat for a crotch rocket like the Fireblade and too young for Pan so the Blackbird is perfect.

Rob


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Nothing now but:

Honda CB200 (horrible)

Suzuki GT250A (wheelies)

Suzuki GT380

Laverda Jarama

Laverda Jota 180 :tongue2:

Ducati 900SS (the proper one)

Panther 650 single (it broke my ankle)

Ducati 900GTS

Moto Guzzi LM1

Not even a push bike now....


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Ok I`ll try & remember them...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blimey; another TS250 fan. I thought I was the only one.

I loved mine; Â£25 from a neighbour's garden, metal polished the forks because the marks were causing the seals to weep. MOT'ed that afternoon and rode it for years. The German tyres were lethal, they got dumped early on, but otherwise a great city bike.

I quote from the manual "It is FORBIDDEN to lug the engine.."

The little 125s were fun, too, used to buy them for Â£25 a pair from the city highways clearance department... 120 to the gallon!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I`ll try & remember them...
> ...


Reminds me of the CZ 175 manual which had a helpful hint if the bike wouldn`t run which went something like...

" Because you have this manual covering the air filter intake" 

Actually it was the easiest place to rest the book when checking stuff :lol:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

didnt the CZ have some strange clutch/gear change arrangement?? really struggling but remember in 1970/1 thinking it looked better than an MZ but was put off by it and ended up with east german lobster with a ginormous 2 stroke tank about 5 gallons!


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Nothing exciting but all reliable as hell

Velocette Valiant

Honda CJ250T

Honda CB250N

Honda CX500B


----------



## Graphite (Nov 6, 2008)

17 yrs old - Honda C90

18 yrs old - Honda CB125 RS

19 yrs old - Honda CBX550FII

23 yrs old - Kawasaki GPX750R (1987 model owned 5 yrs 76,000 miles)

~10 yrs no bike

Kawasaki ZX10 (1988 model owned 5 years 300 miles :lol: - still got it h34r: )


----------

